# MOSS BALL!!!



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

So I bought 2 moss balls







I heard they help reduce algea (true?). Do I Just drop them in the tank and let them them move around freely or do I place them somewhere? Do they grow bigger?


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

I think they grow slowly, but yea i always wanted some cause they look so cool. how big are yours, the ones at my LFS are like 3 inches in diameter


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought they were cool too thats why I bought them lol. I have one thats about 3 inches in diameter and one thats about 2 inches in diameter.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

i think they get between 5-8 inches in diameter, thats what my LFS guy said.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Im cycling my tank and the feeders I have in there seem to chomp on the moss balls when thier hungry, that got me to thinking; would a pleco eat the moss balls?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

plecos dont eat moss balls but sometimes apple snails can.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

are apple snails those small brown snails that are most common in an aquarium?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have wanted to purchase those as well...Send pics. Im interested in the growth!!! Post pics and updates!


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Here are some pics. I also have water onions too lol.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

hmmmm they look like stones covered in moss..cool what size tank?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

150g, the moss balls slowely roll around the tank due to the current.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I think thats pretty cool that they are kind of "free roaming" Do they ever root at all or just grow in a ball?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> plecos dont eat moss balls but sometimes apple snails can.


Nawww... apple snails are the bigger yellowish - orange colored ones but I'd keep an eye on any other snails around your moss ball... the slime that snails leave behind does something to moss balls... makes them look fugly.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

notaverage said:


> I think thats pretty cool that they are kind of "free roaming" Do they ever root at all or just grow in a ball?


they just 'free roam' around and grow bigger
These pictures show how much they moved since yesterday


----------

